# Philippine Tarantula Species



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone here who already obtained some Tarantula species from Philippines?


This one is an Ornithoctoninae sp. South Mindanao.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes, I have a few sp. from Philippines. 

Heres one of my female ‘Mindanao South’













Southern Mindanao Tree Bandito



__ KezyGLA
__ Oct 3, 2018
__ 11
__
female
ornithoctoninae sp. "mindanao south"
southern mindanao tree bandito




						Semiadult female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 13, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Yes, I have a few sp. from Philippines.
> 
> Heres one of my female ‘Mindanao South’
> 
> ...


Wow!  That was awesome mate! 
I also have Orphnaecus sp. Negros Occidental.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## korg (Dec 13, 2018)

I've got a couple, but they're both still fairly small.

Orphnaecus philippinus






Phlogiellus sp. "palawan" (Phlogiellus johnreylazoi?)


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m not sure what genus this one is in. It molted once in my care, and it is about 4-5”

I obtained it from Aklan province.


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

SerpenTAIL said:


> Anyone here who already obtained some Tarantula species from Philippines?
> 
> 
> This one is an Ornithoctoninae sp. South Mindanao.
> ...


Stunning! I also have a sling Orni sp. South Mindanao. How big is yours?


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 14, 2018)

korg said:


> I've got a couple, but they're both still fairly small.
> 
> Orphnaecus philippinus
> 
> ...


This was a very nice species mate!


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 14, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> View attachment 294685
> View attachment 294684
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  This one is huge!  I've never seen this one before!


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 14, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> Stunning! I also have a sling Orni sp. South Mindanao. How big is yours?


This one is about 3 inches DLS. It's lesa delicate sp.


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

SerpenTAIL said:


> Wow!  This one is huge!  I've never seen this one before!


I’m quite puzzled of what genus this belongs to, It makes me think that Philippines do quite have a lot of tarantula species.


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

SerpenTAIL said:


> This one is about 3 inches DLS. It's lesa delicate sp.


Good size! Beautiful tree spider


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 14, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> I’m quite puzzled of what genus this belongs to, It makes me think that Philippines do quite have a lot of tarantula species.


Yes Philippines quite a lot undiscover species,  actually it also have a large one than Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao South,  the Ornithoctoninae sp. Oriental,  they reach up to 6"-7" DLS quite awesome.


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

SerpenTAIL said:


> Yes Philippines quite a lot undiscover species,  actually it also have a large one than Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao South,  the Ornithoctoninae sp. Oriental,  they reach up to 6"-7" DLS quite awesome.


Indeed! I’ve heard about that too. I’m also intrigued about that Orphnaecus sp “Panay blue”. A beautiful tarantula which is in the same island as where I live. Though, I have never seen one yet as they’re quite rare.


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 14, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> Indeed! I’ve heard about that too. I’m also intrigued about that Orphnaecus sp “Panay blue”. A beautiful tarantula which is in the same island as where I live. Though, I have never seen one yet as they’re quite rare.


I want to obtain that too


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess you too from Philippines, mate?


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 15, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> I guess you too from Philippines, mate?


Yes ofcourse mate!  I'm a Filipino.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 15, 2018)

SerpenTAIL said:


> Yes ofcourse mate!  I'm a Filipino.


Kababayan pala. Hahahaha. Isa ako sa nag lalike ng page mo sa fb bro. Hahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 16, 2018)

Tashmonster said:


> Kababayan pala. Hahahaha. Isa ako sa nag lalike ng page mo sa fb bro. Hahah


Nice,  salamat bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Dec 16, 2018)

korg said:


> I've got a couple, but they're both still fairly small.
> 
> Orphnaecus philippinus
> 
> Phlogiellus sp. "palawan" (Phlogiellus johnreylazoi?)


Is sp. Palawan suspected to actually be johnreylazoi?


----------



## korg (Dec 17, 2018)

wetwork said:


> Is sp. Palawan suspected to actually be johnreylazoi?


Well... I've wondered if they might be the same. I'm not sure, though. P. johnreylazoi was only described in 2016, it's from Palawan, and from photos it seems to look very similar to what was previously sold as sp. Palawan. I posted a thread about this a while ago but didn't get much response:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/phlogiellus-sp-palawan-phlogiellus-johnreylazoi.313441/

If you or anyone else has more information I'd love to hear it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## linlangboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Can someone ID this? my friend caught it in the bathroom here in the philippines


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 22, 2020)

linlangboy said:


> Can someone ID this? my friend caught it in the bathroom here in the philippines


Requests for identification need to be placed in this gallery my friend- Identification Gallery


----------

